# hello, wondering if there are any ragamuffin owners here?



## clummus (Feb 4, 2014)

I am in the process of looking for a ragamuffin kitten. Are there any owners, breeders here?.. there aren't many breeders on the internet, and not any close to me. I live in northeast Texas. Any breeder recommendations, and how much did you pay for yours?


----------



## neocacher (Jan 12, 2014)

I would love to get a ragmuffin. Im in Black Hills, SD. I don;t know of any breeders here.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We might have a couple members with ragamuffins, I'm not sure how active they are. We're not allowed to post breeder information here.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi! Ragamuffins are so adorable but the breeders seem to be very far and few between. You can try the Cat Fancier's Association (database of pedigree cats) search tool (I only found two - one in Arizona, and one in Pennsylvania.) The link for the CFA (if I'm allowed to post it) is CFA Cat Breeder Referral Search

If you're looking for small, hobby breeders (can _sometimes_ be a good choice, depends on the person - definitely ask lots of questions), you might try a website like Hoobly.

Otherwise, if you do find a Ragamuffin breeder's website and they seem good, you could try contacting them and ask if they know of any others.


----------

